# Ricky Rubio declares, interested in Clippers



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...PmLvLYF?slug=ap-draft-rubio&prov=ap&type=lgns



> BARCELONA, Spain (AP)—Spanish teenager Ricky Rubio has decided to enter the NBA draft.
> 
> The 18-year-old Rubio, who was under contract with Spanish club DKV Joventut through 2011, has been rated as one of the top picks for the June 25 draft.
> 
> ...


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

this is good news for the clippers, but i am hoping that john wall will declare.....


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

The Clippers should do anything possible to get RR. He seems to be a once a generation type of talent.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

> “*My agent will speak to the teams and I’ll go to any of them*,” said Rubio, who believes that the Sacramento Kings, Los Angeles Clippers and Washington Wizards appear to be frontrunners.


After the bad taste Yi left in my mouth its really nice to see a foreign player that just wants to play on the highest level no matter where it is.... Take notes China cause spain is losing their best prospect since Pau and they arent demanding he plays in a city with a high population of people who speak spanish.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I don't know much the Clippers are "frontrunners." I think it just has to do with them being in the top 3. Regardless I wouldn't mind seeing him in a Clipper uniform.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

roux2dope said:


> After the bad taste Yi left in my mouth its really nice to see a foreign player that just wants to play on the highest level no matter where it is.... Take notes China cause spain is losing their best prospect since Pau and they arent demanding he plays in a city with a high population of people who speak spanish.


Yi was an exception, not the norm. Who was the last international prospect to bark about the team that drafted him ? The overwhelming majority understands and respects the draft concept.


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

roux2dope said:


> After the bad taste Yi left in my mouth its really nice to see a foreign player that just wants to play on the highest level no matter where it is.... Take notes China cause spain is losing their best prospect since Pau and *they arent demanding he plays in a city with a high population of people who speak spanish.*




Well if he lands in LA, it would be the best of both worlds, a team that wants him, and a city with a huge population with Spanish being almost as common as English.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

I know Yi was rare, but it was the first time my Bucks have drafted an international player in the first(excluding Dirk, and Bogut who played college ball in the states) and it was just a horrible situation, left me being bitter about legit foreign players


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Oh god I would love this. Imagine the new wave of Spanish fan we'll have. All we have left to do is bring back Tabuse like Yama wants(ed) and we'll get some Asian fans as well!

Do it Neil!


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

i dont think rubio is interested in the clippers. As weasal said, the article just mentions really who have the best shot at him due to their poor record. Knowing the clippers track record we will end up with like the 5th pick or something and not have a shot at him. 

I do not believe the Spanish fan base is big enough to make any impact on our franchise either in ticket sales nor global appeal. Its not like any of the teams who currently have spanish players got a huge influx of fans when they joined the team. The two main countries who historically seem to follow their athletes wherever they go are Korea and Japan. In southern california and other Mexican communities such as Chicago, this is also the case for Mexican athletes. (Fernandomania, Cuaotemoc blanco, etc.) 

If we get Rubio, it would be 100% because hes probably the best player in the entire world at his age right now. And yes hed put fans in the seats, but because he plays an exciting style of basketball that is entertaining to watch.


----------

